
Seal war crime defense says prosecutors spied - tareqak
https://apnews.com/f359ce62d16c433ca39807693c042b2b
======
DerekL
It should be “SEAL” (all caps), not “Seal”.

~~~
tareqak
I had it that way, but I guess it was changed after I submitted it.

